# How big?



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Got some new pics! Do you think she's going to be over 6 pounds? She's about a pound or pound n a half at eight weeks and do you think she will look like a chihuahua? I'm getting her regardless but I just want to know.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

She's actually five weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is this the baby you will be taking with you to vacation? 
She's adorable and to me looks like a Chihuahua. 
I honestly have no clue if she'll weigh more than 6 pounds. 
Are her parents "big" Chi's?


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ari1405 said:


> Is this the baby you will be taking with you to vacation?
> She's adorable and to me looks like a Chihuahua.
> I honestly have no clue if she'll weigh more than 6 pounds.
> Are her parents "big" Chi's?




Yes that's her  I'm so excited to get her! Her parents are between 4 and 6 pounds. I guess I'm just curious rather she'll take more of an apple or deer shape. I'll get her regardless I'm already in love just hoping she's more on the dainty side like my Gizmo was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Do you think it's big for her to be a pound already? The breeder doesn't have an actual scale but she said she is a pound or almost one anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I really don't know how to figure out an approximate but maybe she'll be on the smaller end 
I honestly have no clue between the different Apple or deer head (never looked into it) 
A family member once told me Buddy Bear was a Apple head (I believe, wasn't paying attention) 
Maybe someone else can be more of a help. 
But she is adorable and plus you already fell in love with her  
Once you fall in love with them there is no going back 
I think this is how I ended up with 4 

Please don't take this the wrong way, but
I thought "breeders" were suppose to have scales


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Once you get her, and go to the vets for a 'well check' you'll know her exact weight. There is a chart that sort of tells you how much she will weigh when adult. Some people believe in the chart, some think it will tell you a 'range'. She is adorable.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

She is super-adorable, either way . I love those ears lol.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

On the growth charts, 1 pound at 5 weeks is a 4-4.5 pound adult, and 1.5 pounds at 5 weeks goes out to a 6 pound adult. I think the chart is more accurate after 8 weeks, though. An accurate weight would help. I am very surprised a breeder of any dogs does not have an accurate scale to regularly weigh the puppies. If these pics are at 5 weeks, I would guess she will not have a super round head or super short muzzle. Probably more of a deer type or in between the types.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ari1405 said:


> I really don't know how to figure out an approximate but maybe she'll be on the smaller end
> I honestly have no clue between the different Apple or deer head (never looked into it)
> A family member once told me Buddy Bear was a Apple head (I believe, wasn't paying attention)
> Maybe someone else can be more of a help.
> ...




I've never bought from a breeder before since I have only had one chi before her. So idk :/ I've seen mom and dad and pics of pups from previous letters. And I'll be receiving vet records. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

CuddlesMom said:


> She is super-adorable, either way . I love those ears lol.




Me too  they're so big! When I got the updated pics that's the first thing I seen! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> On the growth charts, 1 pound at 5 weeks is a 4-4.5 pound adult, and 1.5 pounds at 5 weeks goes out to a 6 pound adult. I think the chart is more accurate after 8 weeks, though. An accurate weight would help. I am very surprised a breeder of any dogs does not have an accurate scale to regularly weigh the puppies. If these pics are at 5 weeks, I would guess she will not have a super round head or super short muzzle. Probably more of a deer type or in between the types.




I found the chart online. I'm not too sure how accurate it is. I wish I knew her exact weight. I wish she had a scale so I would know :/ and yeah I figured she wouldn't have too much of an apple shape since her muzzle was long. And I'm not sure of her slope. It looks like she has a decent one but I'm not good at being able to tell that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please cut her nails!! They are way too long. A human nail clipper would be fine to use. Her nails are white, so the 'quick' will be easy to see. JMO


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Please cut her nails!! They are way too long. A human nail clipper would be fine to use. Her nails are white, so the 'quick' will be easy to see. JMO




That's the first thing I'm going to do when I get her! I still have to wait to pick her up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

The growth chart was made by a Chihuahua breeder by taking measurements of puppies from at least 100 litters. It was published in her book in the 1960s. I believe it tends to be accurate within 1/4 pound after 8 or 12 weeks. I can't remember which. Of course, those were all dogs from her lines, but I have seen it being accurate in general.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> The growth chart was made by a Chihuahua breeder by taking measurements of puppies from at least 100 litters. It was published in her book in the 1960s. I believe it tends to be accurate within 1/4 pound after 8 or 12 weeks. I can't remember which. Of course, those were all dogs from her lines, but I have seen it being accurate in general.


I didn't know that. 
It would have been cool to see if it was within range for Jr and Jojo since I got them as puppies.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> The growth chart was made by a Chihuahua breeder by taking measurements of puppies from at least 100 litters. It was published in her book in the 1960s. I believe it tends to be accurate within 1/4 pound after 8 or 12 weeks. I can't remember which. Of course, those were all dogs from her lines, but I have seen it being accurate in general.




I get her next week so I will be able to get her weight and see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

The expression on her face is heart-melting


----------

